
Patio11's talk at Business of Software 2011 (with transcript) - revorad
http://thebln.com/2012/03/patrick-mckenzie-patio11-on-engineering-your-marketing-outcomes/
======
patio11
Fun fact: somebody listened very attentively to this presentation and then
went home and began implementing things. It caused a step function increase in
sales.

~~~
xiaoma
Give 'em some link love and share their write-up!

~~~
patio11
I suggested it to them, believe me. The CEO laughed: "Sure, I could do that,
but why would I want my competitors hearing about this?"

I will also point to a previous comment I've made: "You can totally buy my
weak attachment to transparency with a five-figure check" and leave it at
that.

